# Too many litters?



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I was wondering... How many litters is acceptable for a bitch from a breeder in her life-time (At what point do breeders say "okay, that's enough")? How long in between should she have before having another litter?
Dexter's mother and father had a litter in January. 
Then his father was a stud for another litter that happened in May with a different mother.
Now Dexter's mother and father are due to have another litter in September, as well as different litter from his father and another mother in September... (Mind you, she still has 2 puppies left from her "May litter" that have not found homes yet).

In my opinion, two litters in one month is going to be extremely difficult to handle and I'm very worried for this "breeder". It just got me wondering and thinking about how much these puppies are "used" and what is acceptable in the breeding world? 

Don't get me wrong, I love my Dexter and am going to have to hold myself back TREMENDOUSLY when these new puppies come along as I'm positive they will be breath-taking. I'm just looking for what is "the norm" in your area.  Do a lot of the breeder's websites you frequent (I know I'm not the only one who has a whole LIST of breeders bookmarked ) have puppies all the time? Or is it just a few times?


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

well it really depends on so many factors... ok first some only breed after 2nd heat and only till they are 5 yrs old BUT some start late and breed till they are 9yrs old is the oldest I have heard. now litters for one mom some do one per yr or twice breeding then skip a heat or rare is every heat. I know breeders to have a couple of litters at a time but most want to find homes for the older ones first. 
oh and health is number 1 so if the female is good in health and back to her normal weight then that is a big factor for most on when breeding.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

IMO, two in one year is too much for the female. With a male, I don't think it matters. Of course, I know nothing about breeding dogs so take my opinion with a grain of salt. I think one litter a year after age two or so and maybe 5 (litters) in a lifetime. 

I wouldn't EVER want to breed 2 litters in the same month.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

A stud dog can sire many, many litters. If he's a nice dog, typey, with a great temperament, with a great pedigree behind him and has passed his health testing, and if he is an asset to the breed (not just the dog a breeder happens to own), then he could end up siring lots of dogs. The stud dog owner has a huge responsibility in that regard. 

A brood bitch should also be very typey, with the same attributes as the stud dog, and be bred to BETTER the breed. You want the puppies to be BETTER EXAMPLES of the breed than the parents. Otherwise, why breed. There are a million Chi's in shelters. There's no reason to breed EXCEPT to contribute to the breed.

Having said that, I would hope that the bitch would be bred ONLY after passing her health testing (eyes, patellas, heart per the Chihuahua Club of America) and certainly not every season. Once she has had a litter, IF the breeder is breeding to continue her line, she'll probably try and keep something out of the litter. So why would she need to breed the same bitches over and over? That would be a red flag to me.

I would be looking at the motivation of the breeder. Is she in it to exhibit her dogs and improve the breed? Or is she breeding for numbers so that she has puppies to sell and to make a buck.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I second what Tracey said however I would hope a stud dog owner wouldn't stud the dog out constantly as it blurs too many lines.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I second what Tracey said however I would hope a stud dog owner wouldn't stud the dog out constantly as it blurs too many lines.


That's true. A popular stud dog can have quite an impact on the breed. It could be a problem if he ends up having genetic problems like bad knees, etc. Then he has passed that on to a TON of puppies and ends up in the pedigrees of many dogs. That's why I like to see the stud dog being cream of the crop and health tested.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

I routinely have 2 litters at the same time, especially if one is a first time mother. I do this so there is a back-up momma if one has problems. With 2-4 pups in a litter, having 2 litters is not a big deal. Back to back breedings are not uncommon, although I think they should have a rest after the second one before breeding again. That's me. I know some repro specialist who say breed them every season until they retire. There's no set "number" of litters that a bitch can have before she's retired. It's up to the human breeders to regulate the breedings.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> That's true. A popular stud dog can have quite an impact on the breed. It could be a problem if he ends up having genetic problems like bad knees, etc. Then he has passed that on to a TON of puppies and ends up in the pedigrees of many dogs. That's why I like to see the stud dog being cream of the crop and health tested.


Ditto! You're so right, as always.


----------

